# What is a suit "drop" and how consistent is it?



## dingbat (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi.

So over the weekend I was trying on a Zegna jacket whose body looked as if it had been made for me. I got chatting to a salesperson who seemed to know his stuff - he said that I was a perfect match for a "drop 8". I raised an eyebrow as I hadn't heard the term before. He then showed me the label with the drop number and told me that if I had a Canali jacket in the same size it would probably be a 6 and thus slightly boxier than the Zegna. Which I do, and it is.

I bought the jacket. Hell of a lot of money but apart from the sleeves needing a little shortening it looked as if I'd had it commissioned. One of those "this is a lot of cash but it will last me 10 years" buys.

But I left the store hugely intrigued.

What does the "drop" mean, _exactly_?

Is it just Italian makers like Zegna and Canali that use this?
Furthermore, and this is the key point, if I see a jacket in a european size 50R with a "drop 8" will this always fit me perfectly?

Yours in sartorial curiosity...

dingbat

(P.S. sorry if I've confused the 6 and 8...)


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Drop is very simple. It's the difference between the size of the jacket and the waist of the trousers. If a man wears a 40 jacket and 34in trousers, that's a drop of 6. If he needs 32in pants, then that's a drop of 8. 

Now, most manufacturers will cut a jacket with the drop in mind. So a jacket sold with drop 7 trousers will usually be narrower below the chest than a jacket sold with drop 4 trousers. There are still a lot of parameters of fit that have nothing to do with drop - that's why a bespoke maker takes so many measurements.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

A suit's drop is the difference between the jacket's chest size and the trousers' waist size. Standard in the US is 6". Thus a typical suit in the US with a 44 jacket size will be paired with 38" pants. This can vary of course. If you have an 8" drop, then you are probably fairly athletic with a narrow waist compared to your chest. Sport coats can vary, and while jacket waists designed to accomodate a 6" drop are probably the most common, some are designed to accomodate greater drops (for athletic men) and lesser drops (for paunchy men). 

European sizing is different than US, and I'll let others discuss that.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Well using the US system I'm a drop 9 - 36" waist, 45" chest.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

CuffDaddy said:


> Now, most manufacturers will cut a jacket with the drop in mind. So a jacket sold with drop 7 trousers will usually be narrower below the chest than a jacket sold with drop 4 trousers.


Thanks for this explanation, CuffDaddy.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Well using the US system I'm a drop 9 - 36" waist, 45" chest.


Earl, this system doesn't account for actual chest size; it is jacket size. I.e. a 42R sized jacket (which probably has a 44-46" measurement) with a 6 inch drop will have a 36" waist.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Well using the US system I'm a drop 9 - 36" waist, 45" chest.


So you wear a size 45 jacket?


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Well using the US system I'm a drop 9 - 36" waist, 45" chest.


You, and your tailor, must face some challenges. My 9" drop is on an athletic, 5' 7" body.


----------



## dingbat (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I'm in good shape but have a 34 waist - is it still possible to get a 40R Drop 8 with a 34 waist?


----------



## TomS (Mar 29, 2010)

dingbat said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'm in good shape but have a 34 waist - is it still possible to get a 40R Drop 8 with a 34 waist?


Taken literally, that's a contradiction in terms; your drop is 6 inches.

Can you find a jacket that fits your slender abdomen, or else get one tailored to do so? Probably!


----------



## dingbat (Jul 24, 2008)

TomS said:


> Taken literally, that's a contradiction in terms; your drop is 6 inches.
> 
> Can you find a jacket that fits your slender abdomen, or else get one tailored to do so? Probably!


Ah yes, I see what you mean!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

CuffDaddy said:


> So you wear a size 45 jacket?


It varies due to cut but some 44s are perfect, others too tight, whereas some 46s are just right others too big.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

godan said:


> You, and your tailor, must face some challenges. My 9" drop is on an athletic, 5' 7" body.


I don't have a tailor. I always buy off the peg, mix and match. I'm a shade over 6 foot though, with broad shoulders, so it isn't a problem finding a good fit in trousers and jacket.


----------

